# On peut lire Blu-Ray sur iPad Pro ?



## Nicolarts (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

Attendez, ne fermez pas mon sujet, s'il vous plait car je ne vais pas vous poser la question sur le convention ou les trucs illégaux 

Comme preuve, je n'ai pas la télévision pour l'instant. J'ai un produit externe comme un hub (SD, HDMI, USB 3, USB-C).

Ma question est que si j'achète un petit lecteur externe comme ça et je pourrais regarder avec un application de lecteur Blu-Ray pour voir tout tranquille un film depuis un iPad Pro ? Ou ça n'existe pas ?

Car dans mon recherche (je ne sais pas si j'ai bien cherché), je n'ai trouvé que les convertions Blu-Ray vers un format comme Mkv 

Merci


----------



## Igrekoa2n (6 Janvier 2020)

Aucune idée de la compatibilité, mais sur l'article que tu nous a partagé, il n'ya pas écrit pour iPad, mais pour PC et Mac, qui sont des systèmes d'ordinateurs et non de tablette. Pas convaincu qu'il existe un lecteur BluRay pour iPad...


----------

